# Mausradempfindlichkeit unter Linux Mint 17?



## Isoroku (22. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Lange Rede kurzer Unsinn:
Die Empfindlichkeit meines Mausrades (Razor Imperator) ist unter Linux Mint furchtbar träge. Mein Zeigefinger blutet schon 
Nun möchte ich also die Empfindlichkeit höher einstellen. Aber wie?
Unter 
-> Menü -> Einstellungen -> Mouse und Touchpad 
gibt's dazu nix,
die Empfehlung diverser Websites, an der Xorg.conf zu basteln scheitert daran, dass die Datei nicht existent ist...
(Ich meine mich auch erinnern zu könne, als ich mich das letzte mal intensiver mit Linux auseinander gesetzt habe, dass das heute anders, und eben nicht mehr über die Xorg.conf gelöst wird)

Danke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Jimini (22. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt da scheinbar ein Paket namens "gpointing-device-settings", welches ein Tool mitbringt, womit man diverse Einstellungen der Maus bearbeiten kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Isoroku (24. Oktober 2014)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es gibt da scheinbar ein Paket namens "gpointing-device-settings", welches ein Tool mitbringt, womit man diverse Einstellungen der Maus bearbeiten kann.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Moin!

Erstmal Danke für den Beitrag.
Ich habe das Paket installiert, und unter -> Menü -> Einstellungen findet sich nun der Unterpunkt "Pointing devices". Soweit, so gut. 
Problem: Offensichtlich kann ich da einstellen was ich will, am Handhabungsgefühl der Maus ändert sich nix. Auch gibt's zwar 100 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, aber keine für's Mausrad. 

MfG!

Iso.


----------

